# The new man in my life



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I picked this little guy up yesterday, isn't he the cutest thing ever? I'm in love! Poor Mayham is super jealous, refused to leave my lap.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

All I see is spots but then again I love spots


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow! I absolutely love that goat! :lol: its going to be my birth day in 6 months ya know  hint hint  congratulations!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww, now I want a man in MY life!  . He's beautiful, I can see why mayham is jealous


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Pssssst..... I hate to break this to you..... but that's a goat.... a baby one at that....

BUT he sure is adorable....


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Shut up Leslie! :lol: . Someday he WILL be a man, and a handsome one at that.... just not a man man, a goat man. Oh what's the word..a buck!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

He is a handsome young lad! Congratulations


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now thats a mighty fine man ! Congrats  *LOVE* his coloring


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

wow love those spots


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Haviris said:


> I picked this little guy up yesterday, isn't he the cutest thing ever? I'm in love! Poor Mayham is super jealous, refused to leave my lap.


He is the cutiest goat I have ever seen. He looks like he was ty-dyed.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

dnchck said:


> He is the cutiest goat I have ever seen. He looks like he was ty-dyed.


Perfect name for him :thumb:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh wow.what a cute guy. Love those spotttttttssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I think he's pretty perfect!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ohh my! He is toooo cute!


----------

